# What colors?!?!



## hollandloplover (Jul 17, 2011)

I have some 3 and a half wk old Holland lops. Their mom is a broken tort i think. And the dad is a BEW. I just need help determing the colors for the babies!

Broken Blue? It looks chestnut in the pic but in person it is a darkish gray color. 















Solid black tort? 










Broken tort?  Does it have enough color???














Mom: Mocha latte Broken tort? Or broken black tort? 










One proud dad! Joe the BEW









Hope u enjoyed the pics!!! If you know what colors let me know!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 17, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!  I'm new to the Rabbit World and am just learning about colors.  It's mind boggling but I can see how you can get lost in it trying to come up with the right patterns and colors.   I hope someone out there can give a guess.  I'm curious to know what colors they are as well.  Helps with the learning process.  

Again absolutely beautiful!


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 17, 2011)

Its always harder to tell in pics. than in person, but I'd say
1) broken blue tort
2)maybe a solid chocolate tort
3)doesn't have enough color to tell in pics. but it is definitely a charlie.  
A charlie is a broken colored rabbit that has less than 10% (i think its 10% or somewhere around there) color on their body.  You don't want charlies for breeding unless you breed one to a solid colored rabbit you would get 100% brokens.  
http://www.gbfarm.org/rabbit/holland-colors.shtml


----------



## hollandloplover (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok thanks for the info on what colors!


----------



## flemish lops (Jul 20, 2011)

They are just sooo cute! I am looking for a young holland lop but I can't find one here in wisconsin (for not too high of a price).


----------



## hollandloplover (Jul 20, 2011)

I sell mine for about $25-$35 where are you located?


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 20, 2011)

flemish lops said:
			
		

> They are just sooo cute! I am looking for a young holland lop but I can't find one here in wisconsin (for not too high of a price).


Really I'm actually meeting a breeder that's from Wisconsin to buy all of her breeding stock because she's going out of business.  She doesn't have time for them anymore.  She raises Holland Lops and Plush Lops.


----------



## flemish lops (Jul 20, 2011)

We are located in centeral wisconsin (rosholt) I have been buying bunnies from someone that sells their rabbits for $10 to $15 but he does not sell holland lops. I guess im not used to paying alot for rabbits but now that I am looking for a Holland lop I have been having a really hard time finding one, and one that is $20 or under.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 20, 2011)

flemish lops said:
			
		

> We are located in centeral wisconsin (rosholt) I have been buying bunnies from someone that sells their rabbits for $10 to $15 but he does not sell holland lops. I guess im not used to paying alot for rabbits but now that I am looking for a Holland lop I have been having a really hard time finding one, and one that is $20 or under.


The breeder I know of is in Eau claire, WI, but as I said she's going out of business and in a couple weeks I'm meeting her in Iowa to buy the rest of her rabbits that she has left.  I'm located in Missouri, so its going to be about 14 hr. round trip for me.  Holland Lops can be more expensive though.  For my Mini Rex and Holland Lop breeding stock I currently have, I paid about $40-50 per rabbit.  I sell my Hollands for $30-$40 depending on whether they want the bunny with pedigree or not (all my buns are pedigreed, but I also sell them without pedigree).  A lot of times you get what you pay for and for a really nice rabbit you could end up paying $50+  I know for my first Holland I looked a really long time until I got her.  I bought her from a breeder in Illinois.  I bought my buck from a breeder who's no longer in business in Kansas City.  I've drove quite a ways to get some of my rabbits.


----------



## flemish lops (Jul 21, 2011)

14 hr. away.   and I thought 2 hours away was too far to travel for a bunny.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 21, 2011)

flemish lops said:
			
		

> 14 hr. away.   and I thought 2 hours away was too far to travel for a bunny.


Ya, only I'm not just getting one bunny, I'm getting 19 
I've drove at least an hour to get each one of my bunnies.  For most of my bunnies I drove 1-2hrs. to get there and then 1-2hrs. back.  for my Hollands and plush Lops we're even meeting the breeder, the breeder is driving 2.5hrs. to meet us, so its a 5 hr. round trip for them and we're driving 7 hrs. there and 7hrs. back, so a 14 hr. round trip for us.  And that's not including any stops like for food that we'll have to make along the way.


----------



## flemish lops (Jul 21, 2011)

I guess 14 hrs. would be worth 19 bunnies. That sounds like a fun ride back, 19 bunnies in a vehicle


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 21, 2011)

flemish lops said:
			
		

> I guess 14 hrs. would be worth 19 bunnies. That sounds like a fun ride back, 19 bunnies in a vehicle


Ya, it'll especially be fun when we constantly have to stop to offer all the buns water.  I'm still trying to dig out cages and boxes for them all.  But, it'll be worth it.


----------



## chickenrunnin (Aug 9, 2011)

they are just cute, thats what color they are...


----------

